# anyone in london know where to find smooth newts



## leopardgeckobanter (Sep 3, 2013)

hi guys im live in london and cant find and newts in my area anyone in london know where i can find these little guys


----------



## Matt Harris (Aug 21, 2007)

leopardgeckobanter said:


> hi guys im live in london and cant find and newts in my area anyone in london know where i can find these little guys


Look on the NBN gateway - there's bound to be some records on there


----------



## leopardgeckobanter (Sep 3, 2013)

Matt Harris said:


> Look on the NBN gateway - there's bound to be some records on there


thanks man if you know about anywhere else give us a shout


----------



## Matt_Wall (Jan 28, 2007)

Most will be in hibernation now and it's getting cold. Best chance to see them is in the ponds from mid-March


----------



## leopardgeckobanter (Sep 3, 2013)

Matt_Wall said:


> Most will be in hibernation now and it's getting cold. Best chance to see them is in the ponds from mid-March


Thank but it's not that I have been searching all year round and thought I would try and get a heads up before next year comes:2thumb:


----------



## reptilemadsue (Aug 23, 2010)

*Newts*

Hi
Wimbledon common has a pond at the back of the windmill this used to have newts in and there is a stream that runs out of it and goes along the cemetery wall at the back of the pond and this used have newts in as well.


----------



## leopardgeckobanter (Sep 3, 2013)

any1 in north london found any?


----------



## warrensark (Aug 23, 2012)

Matt_Wall said:


> Most will be in hibernation now and it's getting cold. Best chance to see them is in the ponds from mid-March


 
I'm in Portsmouth, with a couple of small ponds and already the newts have returned to the pond along with copious amounts of frog - even with all this bad weather, they can still be seen bobbing in the water, Spring must be round the corner


----------



## cjd99 (Apr 8, 2009)

My garden saw first two males Saturday


----------



## Tenaki2427 (Dec 1, 2013)

Hi
I know a few sites in west London. Lampton Park in Hounslow could be worth checking out but it's more of an ornamental pond. Definitely newts and frogs although I don't know whether they 'cleaned' it again.

Northolt and Greenford Country Park - pretty much my favourite site. Smooth Newt, Great Crested Newts, Frogs and Toads there when I used to live in London about 4 years ago. Oh and marsh frog possibly. Not sure the state of it now but I think it's still good.

Found some smooth newts at Osterley Park and Palamate at Cranford Park.
Hope that helps


----------

